# My Return To Large Scale



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, a long time ago I was planning an indoor large scale (1:20.3) layout. Then we decided to have a baby, track prices went out of control, and I began to focus on smaller projects, mostly On30. Well 18 months later, my son is absolutely fascinated by trains and begs to go in the basement to see them anytime I am home.

So I have a new helper in my large scale endeavor, and he is just as enthusiastic as I am, sometimes more so!


Right now, just to get trains running, I am just planning a simple loop of track in an area about 12x25 in my basement (mostly because the track is already on hand). About 80% of the benchwork is already in place (mostly leftovers from previous smaller scale layouts), and the remainder of the basic benchwork should be in place this weekend.


I figure the initial loop will hold his (my?) attention long enough for me to develop some sort of track plan. I am hoping to standardize on the new AMS code 250 track. Seems good quality, affordable, and more "to scale" for indoor use than the 332 stuff (although I am not a scale freak by any means). The #6 turnouts may be a bit long, but I think I can squeeze enough of them in to have a few spurs or sidings. (I am more into watching trains run than operations.) If I need more room, there is always the rest of the basement to expand into (the current plan takes up just shy of 1/4 my basement.) Radius will be as wide as I can get, but no less than 4'r (8'd) since I want the option to be able to run most anything available. The number of quality products in the Fn3 market is staggering!


I will post pictures as there becomes something to look at.

Thanks all!

Scott


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome back Scotty ^^ If you do go with #6 turnouts I'm sure you'll like them. I've got 4 Aristo #6's and am pretty happy with them. 

-Will


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Go outside! 

You can play with the little stuff inside. Get out in the sunshine.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww, your project takes me back.... Don't worry, no stories! Just, let your son actually do some stuff. Show him how to run the train, insofar as he is capable of doing so. Even if it's only a few feet at a time. Show and describe how a switch works. Let him see and feel (and prob'ly taste) what you two are doing. You'll have priceless memories long after the train is history.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

12 x 25... give or take a foot or three eiither way...something about that size and indoor G scalers... 

Go for it!


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah, 12x25 is a good size - I think most model railroaders would be jealous. 

And my son, being only 18 months old, knows full well how to run the trains! He is simply fascinated. My On30 locos have sound, so he already knows what to press to get the bell or whistle. And for the large scale trains that have no sound yet, he is very good at making the "hoo hoo" himself. 

It has been a constant battle between G and On30 as to which scale I want to spend my "train money" on. (I am a certified rubber gauger!) I just figured that since I had a decent size loop of G scale sectional track already on hand, that would be the fastest to get up and running. But my son seems to like whatever I have running at the time, scale doesn't seem to make a difference! So there still may be an On30 layout eventually down the road. 

Either way, it is a blast having him be so interested. Keeps him out of my wife's hair for hours at a time! 

Thanks all! 
Scott


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott,

My proposed final layout will be on the order of 36" x 22'. Or perhaps a little wider here'n there, but not by much. So enjoy! Your son has an excellent example of 'big' & 'little' and you can lead him into a mindset where perceptions are important, rather than blind, non-thinking acceptance. And he has a father who he can follow. Believe me, he's learning a lot more than trains.

Go for it! as someone else already said.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

On30 is really Gn15 in disguise...problem solved


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost exactly the space I have for my indoor G gauge layout...

though I am running 1/29th stuff...

welcome back... pay no attention to the outdoor guys...

they can't work on their layouts at 12 midnight during a snow storm...

Philip


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

But we can push our snow plows around and have fun!!!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

It isn't nice to pick on the scale-challenged. But I've been wondering what the visual difference would be.


----------



## Andy Stobie (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of controller is the 18-month-old using to run trains? Do you think he can come over and explain how mine is supposed to work??


----------

